# Burton Diode or Cartel est



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Liveeight said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently purchased new burton 2013 mystery 158 and was wondering if i would be worth upgrading by current 2011 cartel est restricted edition to the new burton 2013 diodes?
> 
> thx


Holy crap what kind of funds do you have? 
I'd wait til next years Diodes... but they will be more resonsive


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

So you dont think its worth upgrading to the current diodes from my cartels?


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Liveeight said:


> So you dont think its worth upgrading to the current diodes from my cartels?


25 or 6 to 4
If i had the money right now i would...had to settle for the new cartels...but i did get the new Custom FV so it balances out


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

cd21 said:


> 25 or 6 to 4
> If i had the money right now i would...had to settle for the new cartels...but i did get the new Custom FV so it balances out


Maybe genesis? If you're obsessed with weight then diodes are lightest but very stiff. I think that people who prefer stiff bindings are specific in their need. If you want a really good binding with the new hinge tech genesis has it too.


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Maybe genesis? If you're obsessed with weight then diodes are lightest but very stiff. I think that people who prefer stiff bindings are specific in their need. If you want a really good binding with the new hinge tech genesis has it too.


For what specific reason would a person need stiff bindings?


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Maybe genesis? If you're obsessed with weight then diodes are lightest but very stiff. I think that people who prefer stiff bindings are specific in their need. If you want a really good binding with the new hinge tech genesis has it too.


I'm also liking these
Malavita EST Snowboard Binding | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Liveeight said:


> For what specific reason would a person need stiff bindings?


Stiff bindings are very responsive and precise, good for carving and aggressive, fast riding. Soft bindings are more flexible, and more forgiving.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Stiff bindings are very responsive and precise, good for carving and aggressive, fast riding. Soft bindings are more flexible, and more forgiving.


my take
Stiff: Intermediate/ Expert
Soft: Begginer/Intermediate 
(Usually)


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

With the methlon base of the mystery i expect that it would be quite fast, at least faster than my custom flying v. So maybe the diodes would be a good way to go to allow me more control at higher speeds.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

cd21 said:


> my take
> Stiff: Intermediate/ Expert
> Soft: Begginer/Intermediate
> (Usually)


Obviously, that must be why you see lots of pro riders with soft bindings... [/facepalm]


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Obviously, that must be why you see lots of pro riders with soft bindings... [/facepalm]


Thats why its my opinion, I didn't express it well but that was my progression and what I've seen works best for my progression from begginer-Intermidiate/advanced


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Liveeight said:


> For what specific reason would a person need stiff bindings?


You have a $1500 board and are not sure why you would or would not want stiff bindings?

That's like saying I just bought a Porsche but I'm not sure if I want to put summer or winter tires on it...

Just because the Mystery has a fast base, doesn't mean you can make it go fast.

Reminds me of a kid I met on the slopes when I was an instructor. He had a Burton Method with C60 bindings and Burton SL boots... easily over $2000... and he fucking hated it. I couldn't help but get a lil chuckle out of it.

Stiff bindings are for carving and high response at high speeds. Choosing a stiff binding due to it's weight is the wrong decision to make. Choose a stiff binding, like the Diode, if you have a stiff board and want instant response at the cost of cushioning and flex.

The mystery is a 5/10 in flex but directional, so not a true freestyle board. I would say the Cartels would be great, but if you have to blow some cash the Genesis would be a better bet than the Diodes.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You have a $1500 board and are not sure why you would or would not want stiff bindings?
> 
> That's like saying I just bought a Porsche but I'm not sure if I want to put summer or winter tires on it...
> 
> ...


to save some cash I would probably go with the Cartels


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You have a $1500 board and are not sure why you would or would not want stiff bindings?
> 
> That's like saying I just bought a Porsche but I'm not sure if I want to put summer or winter tires on it...
> 
> ...


I get your point here thanks for clearing some of my issues. I have only been snowboarding for 3 years with only 3 trips to New Zealand in that time so i do not class myself as a expert snowboarder. 

I think ill stick with my cartels and see how they run on the mystery, if i feel i want a stiffer binding then ill just buy some in Niseko Japan as long as they are not crazy expensive. If anyone has had to buy some snowboard gear in Japan some input here would be greatly appreciated on expected pricing.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

they will probably be crazy expensive... i was in the snowboard / ski shop area of Tokyo last week and found that most things were around 50 to 75% above USA prices. although I cannot say for certain, I highly doubt that prices in Niseko or Kutchan would be any lower.


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

ju87 said:


> they will probably be crazy expensive... i was in the snowboard / ski shop area of Tokyo last week and found that most things were around 50 to 75% above USA prices. although I cannot say for certain, I highly doubt that prices in Niseko or Kutchan would be any lower.


Lol well im in Aus now and i can only buy burton gear from the states because over here the method is $1500 still and diodes (if you can find them) are up to $550. 

I was hoping that Japan would be in the same price range as the USA but i guess not.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Reflex diodes are 47,250¥


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> Reflex diodes are 47,250¥


around AU$590


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

WHOA they arent even the est, Thanks for the info.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I have Diodes, and I love them. Have stiff boots and pretty stiff board to go with them. They are responsive as hell, both on the hard pack while carving and in the steep and deep.


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

Well after talking to a few people i think i will end up getting the genesis as i will be spending a good deal of time practicing butters and trying out powder for the first time lol. NZ doesnt really get powder to the same degree as what Japan is supposed to get. 

Diode will probs be for a stiffer board than the mystery which is only a 5.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think that your butters will improve because of the supposedly soft highback on the genesis. 
you won't be disappointed in them though


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I was in various shops this weekend and staff are really raving about the genesis, I was very suspicious of the hammock thingy but I spoke to a guy who said that it was sweet for low speed playing around, gave you a little room, and then at speed when you pushed into it it locked into the high back and was very solid. 

It is a super light binding to boot. I was weighing C60 switch to diodes, now flirting with genesis as an alternative. Need a demo day for sure.


----------



## Liveeight (Nov 26, 2012)

Yea i have been finding it difficult to choose between the two. The only real reason i might end up with a diode is that one of the snow shops around here actually has a medium set 2012 which i can buy for cheap. Genesis i would still have to buy off ebay. 

Is there any difference between the 2012 and 2013 diodes?


----------

